# My Best Footage From 2013



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cool....more snowboarding in '14 pls!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Although there wasn't much boarding that was sick!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> cool....more snowboarding in '14 pls!


We didn't start making videos together until it was almost the end of winter, sadly! We will definitely be getting a lot more boarding footage this year!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> Although there wasn't much boarding that was sick!


Glad you liked it!!!!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Definitely sick video. What camera(s) did you use, if you don't mind my asking? Great post-processing on the videos too.


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Definitely sick video. What camera(s) did you use, if you don't mind my asking? Great post-processing on the videos too.


Thanks, glad you like it! We shoot with a Nikon D600 and we also use 2 canon t3i's as well. We also have quite a few go pro hero 3 black editions that we use! I do all the editing so I appreciate the shout out on that


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome. I'm thinking of grabbing the Canon 70D for its crazy autofocus features. Not crazy about learning focus pulling etc. so that seems like a great crutch. :laugh:


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Awesome. I'm thinking of grabbing the Canon 70D for its crazy autofocus features. Not crazy about learning focus pulling etc. so that seems like a great crutch. :laugh:


Yeah that is definitely a pain to learn haha. I am leaning towards the 70D for my next camera as well, just wish they shot 1080 at 60fps :/


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Not bad. Only issue is not enough snowboarding!


----------



## wileskwsduke (Jan 17, 2013)

aiidoneus said:


> Not bad. Only issue is not enough snowboarding!


Definitely working on getting more snowboarding footage this winter! Too bad it has been so freaking cold here in Minnesota for the last month!


----------

